# Bikerinnen aus OWL hier?



## Ribatutta (26. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade mit dem MTB-Fahren angefangen und würde mich freuen, andere Gleichgesinnte für nette Touren zu finden!


----------



## Echinopsis (26. April 2010)

Moin,

ich bin begeistert, ein weibliches Wesen aus meiner Ecke! Herzlich willkommen . Der größte Teil der Userinnen scheint eher im süddeutschen Raum angesiedelt zu sein.
Ich hocke gewissermaßen nur einen Steinwurf von Bielefeld entfernt auf dem Berg, genauer gesagt in Oerlinghausen. Da sollte sich doch mal die Möglichkeit zu gemeinsamen Touren finden. Zwar bin ich schon ein paar Jahre länger mit dem Bikevirus infiziert, habe aber auch Spaß an gemütlichen Touren. Meld dich einfach.

Grüße Tine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikinPie (26. April 2010)

Hallo Guten Abend !

Man darf auch ruhig erwähnen, dass es da den Bike Sport Lippe Mountainbike Verein in Detmold gibt. Der nimmt einen immer auf eine Tour mit. Man muss da nicht Mitglied sein. Ist eine super Truppe.
Ich kann ja als nicht Mitglied ja ein bisschen Werbung machen  

Ach ja OWL lang ists her und schön wars. 

Grüsse in den Norden


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (26. April 2010)

Hi!  Meine Freundin fährt auch seit kurzem! Wir kommen beide aus Bielefeld. Natürlich fahren wir oft zusammen, aber sie wollte demnächst mal nen Anfänger Kurs Ladys Only bei der Bikelounge mit machen. Da kann man bestimmt auch sehr gut Kontakte knüpfen! Vielleicht wäre das ja auch was für dich? Kannst ja mal reinschauen: www.bikelounge.de

Grüße


----------



## MelleD (27. April 2010)

Danke für den Link, mal was in meiner "Nähe".

Bin am 2. Mai im Teutoburger Wald unterwegs, nen Bekannter will mich qälen *angst*


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (27. April 2010)

Moin Melle!

Gern geschehen! Die Mädels, die den Kurs mitgemacht haben waren immer recht angetan davon! wir sind am 1. und 2. Mai wohl auch hier rund um Bielefeld unterwegs, wird bestimmt viel los sein im Wald also ne Klingel ist Pflicht! Vielleicht sieht man sich ja!


Reingehauen


----------



## Echinopsis (27. April 2010)

BikinPie schrieb:


> Man darf auch ruhig erwähnen, dass es da den Bike Sport Lippe Mountainbike Verein in Detmold gibt. Der nimmt einen immer auf eine Tour mit. Man muss da nicht Mitglied sein. Ist eine super Truppe.
> Ich kann ja als nicht Mitglied ja ein bisschen Werbung machen



Hey, der Sebastian! Lange nichts von Dir gehört. Alle klar in der Schweiz? 
Den Tourentreff von BSL kann man gerade Anfängern leider nicht mehr empfehlen. Es hat schon einige Leute gegeben, die nach dem ersten Mal gleich die Nase voll hatten. Es scheint sich dort eingebürgert zu haben, dass Neue erstmal richtig getestet und ans Limit gebracht werden. Da wird entweder im Renntempo gefahren oder es geht über sehr lange Distanzen, teilweise auch beides. Ab und zu verlieren die unterwegs auch schonmal Mitfahrer  Interessanterweise sind da gewöhnlich die Leute unterwegs, die nicht an Rennen teilnehmen.

Gruß Tine


----------



## BikinPie (29. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, 

da ich neuerdings eine ebenfalls bikende Freundin habe, weiss ich dass die Mädels auch gerne mal nur mit Mädels biken wollen. 
Und ein Bike Verein - der Bike Sport Lippe - hat ja schliesslich etliche Mädels. Unabhängig davon ob Tour oder Mitglied, wollte ich eben zu einer Quelle für Mitfahrerinnen hinweisen. Hiermit erledigt.
Komischerweise habe ich das mit der Tour und Anfänger verschrecken sehr häufig erlebt. Einige Gruppen führen in gewissem Sinne sogar Buch darüber, nach wieviel Minuten oder Stunden ein "Neuer/Neue" aussteigt. Im Ruhrpott lag der Rekord bei ca. 10 minuten. Ganz im Ernst, war dabei. War aber zur Verteidigung der Gruppe, eine echte Wurst.

Mir geht es in einem Wort - super! Fahre neuerdings viel AM/Freeride. Macht höllischen Spass.

Gruss an die Truppe und an Holgi!


----------



## Ribatutta (29. April 2010)

Naja, "Wurst" hin oder her, schön ist das trotzdem nicht. Ich kenn es vom Reitsport ähnlich, da wird auf den Schwächsten Rücksicht genommen und wenn ich nach meiner Nase fahren/reiten will, dann zieh ich alleine los. 

So seh und handhabe ich das persönlich, bin bisher immer gut damit gefahren. 

Aber leider sehen das eben manche nicht so. Sehr schade. Aber eventuell treffen wir uns ja schon am Samstag zu unserer ersten gemeinsamen Tour im Teuto, ich freu mich schon riesig!!!!!!!!


----------



## BikinPie (29. April 2010)

Hallo!

Na denn viel Spass, der Teuto hat wiedererwarten eine Menge zu bieten. Hat immer viel Spass gemacht. 

Wenns dann irgendwann mal zwecks Fahrtechniktraining was krasseres sein soll: Velmers Tot, Silbertal   

Sebastian 

Mann ich müsst mal wieder hin, wenn das nich so weit wech wär....

PS: ich halte dann mal die Finger still, iss ja schliesslich Ladies Only mit Ausrufezeichen


----------



## Ribatutta (29. April 2010)

Danke für den Tipp! Sobald ich mich ein bisschen selbstständig dort auskenne weite ich die Touren gern aus oder änder sie ab. Momentan bin ich mir ohne GPS noch nicht sicher, ob ich tatsächlich immer nach Hause finden würde (bin erst vor 4 Monaten hier hingezogen). "Links vom 578. Baum" versteht man so schlecht als Notruf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonne310 (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich möchte diesen Thread mal wieder zum Leben erwachen lassen ! 

Ich komme aus Bielefeld und suche hier  bikesportbegeisterte Frauen aus der Region ! Die auch mal bei Matsch und Kälte fahren. 

Ich fahre erst seit 2 Jahren mtb und habe daher noch nicht so viele Kontakte geknüpft. Über ein paar Antworten würde ich mich riesig freuen !


----------



## 00helga (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo Ladies aus OWL... gibt's euch noch? 
Meldet euch mal, würd gerne Mal ne "richtige" Mädelstour starten im Teuto.. komme aus Bielefeld bzw. wohne seit kurzem in Werther und fahre schon laaaaange MTB (eigentlich eher Downhill). Für son OWL-Girls-Treffen würd ich aber auch mein Enduro zücken...
Irgendeine Lust? 
Liebe Grüße
Lisa


----------



## kathii71 (31. Januar 2014)

hallihallo aus oerlinghausen,
auch ich würde gern mal mit einer "mädchentruppe" los fahre schon ein paar jahre,muss mich aber nach einem sturz neu trauen.
wer traut sich also mit mir ? 

lg
kathrin


----------



## kathii71 (31. Januar 2014)

hallihallo aus oerlinghausen,
auch ich würde gern mal mit einer "mädchentruppe" los fahre schon ein paar jahre,muss mich aber nach einem sturz neu trauen.
wer traut sich also mit mir ? 

lg
kathrin


----------



## kathii71 (31. Januar 2014)

erst läd er gar nicht und dann 3 mal.....SORRY!!!!


----------



## 00helga (31. Januar 2014)

kathii71 schrieb:


> hallihallo aus oerlinghausen,
> auch ich würde gern mal mit einer "mädchentruppe" los fahre schon ein paar jahre,muss mich aber nach einem sturz neu trauen.
> wer traut sich also mit mir ?
> 
> ...



Was fährst du denn bzw. bist du bisher gefahren? 
Liebe Grüße!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kathii71 (31. Januar 2014)

waldautobahn kein problem,grobes geröll,nass und eng macht probleme


----------



## ann_cooper (31. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin im Teuto um Detmold unterwegs, meist Waldautobahn, nehme aber auch gerne mal nen netten Trail mit.

@kathi: nach nem Sturz wieder Vertrauen zu fassen, habe ich leider auch lernen müssen
können ja gerne mal ne Runde zusammen drehen

vG aus Lippe, ann_cooper


----------



## kathii71 (31. Januar 2014)

hallo ann_cooper,

klingt super,da im mom. hermannstraining ist,könnte ich leider nur sonntags 
da ich in der woche in osnabrück bin.

lg
kathrin


----------



## ann_cooper (31. Januar 2014)

sonntags ist kein Problem

allerdings bin ich meist recht langsam unterwegs, und in den letzten 2 Mon. grad mal 2 mal biken gewesen


----------



## 00helga (5. Februar 2014)

Hey, wenn ihr euch mal trefft, sagt doch mal Bescheid. Vielleicht schaff ich es auch und ich würde zwar mitm Enduro kommen und bin generell eher abwärts-geneigt, aber so ne lustige Ladies-Tour... wär doch mal was


----------



## ann_cooper (6. Februar 2014)

00helga schrieb:


> Hey, wenn ihr euch mal trefft, sagt doch mal Bescheid.



jau, wird gemacht

wär super, wenn wir ne Mädelstruppe zusammen kriegen würden


----------



## kathii71 (8. Februar 2014)

@ helga, wenn du enduro fährst bist du sicherlich technisch fit und kannst uns auf den rechten weg.....ähm single trail bringen 
würd mich freuen wenn es mal klappt,ev. diesen sonntag morgen?
lg 
kathi


----------



## ann_cooper (8. Februar 2014)

diesen So.vormittag hätt ich Zeit


----------



## kathii71 (8. Februar 2014)

@ helga,morgen früh 10 uhr bienenschmidt,wenn du zeit und lust hast,oder auch gern die anderen bikemädels aus owl 
eine kleine kennenlern runde  wir würden uns freuen wenn sich noch wer anschließt.....
lg
kathi


----------



## 00helga (10. Februar 2014)

hey ihr beiden! habs leider jetzt erst gesehen bzw. war am wochenende in Köln unterwegs. Wie siehts kommendes wochenende aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kathii71 (10. Februar 2014)

guten morgen,
kleines feedback zur gestrigen  kennenlerntour....wir waren zu 2. aber.....

ES HAT SPAß GEMACHT!!!!

gerne wieder!

@ helga, nächstes woe ?!... könnte ich nur spontan ....und dann eher samstags nachmittags(wenn ich wieder unter den lebeneden bin ),falls ihr aber auch in der woche könnt und euch osnabrück nicht zu weit ist,hier gibt es sehr schöne trails in g.m. hütte

lg
kathi


----------



## 00helga (10. Februar 2014)

@kathii71  schön, dass es gut bei euch war!
Wegen nächstem We... äääääh! Müsste auch nochmal gucken, wann genau.. heut is erst Montag, stecke irgendwie noch im vergangenen Wochenende 
In GM Hütte, war ich auch schonmal... aber nur einmal und ist schon ne Weile her, mein einer Bruder geht da relativ oft DH fahren... Wollt ich aber irgendwann auch nochmal. (Unter der Woche allerdings derzeit noch schlecht, da es immer so früh dunkel ist und ich erst ab 16 Uhr könnte)
Wir schauen mal, ich sag noch Bescheid wenn ich weiß wann genau ich denn nun könnte


----------



## ann_cooper (12. Februar 2014)

kathii71 schrieb:


> kleines feedback zur gestrigen  kennenlerntour....wir waren zu 2. aber.....
> 
> ES HAT SPAß GEMACHT!!!!


jau, hat Spaß gemacht 

am kommenden WoE könnte ich nur am So.

ich schlag aber schon mal die beiden folgenden WoE vor (sonntags?)


----------



## kathii71 (12. Februar 2014)

ich muß sonntag laufen 
bei mir ev. samsatg ....aber die nächsten 2 sonntage kann ich mir frei halten vormittags wäre super


----------



## kathii71 (14. Februar 2014)

mädels,ich bin leider raus für dieses wochenende,es ist einfach zu kurz irgendwer hat an der uhr gedreht,.....aber an den nächsten beiden woe bin ich zuversichtlich würde mich freuen wenn es klappt !

lg und ein schönes wochenende


----------



## ann_cooper (15. Februar 2014)

kathii71 schrieb:


> ... an den nächsten beiden woe bin ich zuversichtlich würde mich freuen wenn es klappt !



müsste bei mir auch klappen

sonntags, vormittags (nachmittags würde mir auch passen)


----------



## Loewin1303 (15. Februar 2014)

Huhu Mädels,

bin neu hier - fahre eigentlich Rennrad, will aber schon seit Jahren auch mal gern ein MTB haben. Jetzt hab ich mir ein Gebrauchtes gekauft und nun kann es losgehen. Einziges Problem : ich kenn mich nur auf der Straße aus , da ich mir natürlich nie Strecken durch den Wald gesucht habe.

Wenn ihr dann also eine "alte Tante" mitnehmen würdet, würde ich mich freuen - ich komme aus Lage, bin Langstreckenerpobt und sattelfest, allerdings im Wald mit den dortigen Steigungen unerfahren.Mir macht allerdings fast alles meistens Spaß, Hauptsache das Rad rollt - egal ob Regen, Schnee, Kälte, Wind .... stört mich alles nicht. Gut, berghoch schnaufe und fluche ich auch schon mal, aber ich weiß ja auch, dass es irgendwann wieder bergab geht .

Diesen Sonntag kann ich leider nicht - aber das Jahr hat ja gerade erst angefangen 

Dann vielleichtbestimmt bis bald


----------



## 00helga (17. Februar 2014)

Hey Mädels, sorry für die späte Meldung, lag am Wochenende flach. Miese Erkältung.. naja, ich hoffe, dass ich bis zum kommenden Wochenende dann mal fit bin, vielleicht klappt's ja dann mit uns mal.


----------



## kathii71 (17. Februar 2014)

guuuuten morgäääään 

na dann konnten wir ja alle gemeinschaftlich NICHT am woe 

@ helga hoffe du bist wieder eingermaßen fit?!
@ loewin "alte tanten" sind doch klasse und natürlich nehmen wir dich mit 

@ all, vllt bekommen wir es ja dieses wochenende hin wenn es nicht gerade hunde und katzen regnet 

schönen start in die woche .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 00helga (18. Februar 2014)

Ja, danke es geht! Ein bisschen röchelig im Hals bin ich noch, aber ich hoffe so sehr, dass ich am Wochenende wieder auf's Rad kann. Bin nach über einer Woche ohne Sport bzw. Radeln schon echt auf Entzug.

Ja, die Wetteraussichten sind ja gerade nicht sooo berauschend... 

Achja danke und ebenfalls n schönen Start in die Woche, Ladies!


----------



## kathii71 (19. Februar 2014)

guten morgen mädels,

so  schlecht schaut es mit dem wetter doch gar nicht aus


----------



## Deleted298378 (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo Ladies aus OWL,
ich bin zwar aus dem Kreis Hameln-Pyrmont, aber das ist je nicht so weit weg. Vielleicht schließe ich mich mal bei euch an, wenn ich einen Weg gefunden habe mein Bike zu transportieren und ihr mich mal mit nehmt


----------



## 00helga (19. Februar 2014)

kathii71 schrieb:


> guten morgen mädels,
> so  schlecht schaut es mit dem wetter doch gar nicht aus



Oh ja, das sieht ja schon herrlich aus! Cool! Wann und wo würdet ihr denn fahren wollen.. (also Sonntag ist ja schon mal "klar" ;-)


----------



## ann_cooper (19. Februar 2014)

oh super, wir werden ja immer mehr 

Treffen am Sonntag am Bienen-Schmidt?   http://www.bienen-schmidt.de/

da können wir hinterher vielleicht auf nen Kaffee oder so einkehren


----------



## kathii71 (19. Februar 2014)

@ melanchen  klar kannst du mit,laufräder rausgebaut schwubs ins auto das bike und los gehts
@Helga		 der bienenschmidt ist ein klasse start und end punkt ,haben ann und ich getestet,so ein lecker kakao nach der tour ist schon	   
				   super 
@ loewin	   bist du dabei?
@ ann		  dein link ist eine klasse idee

@  all		 sonntag 10 uhr? dann haben wir noch ein bisserl schonfrist im wald vor joggern und sonntagsmittagsbeimuttiessern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ann_cooper (19. Februar 2014)

Sonntag 10:00 Uhr: bin dabei


----------



## Deleted298378 (21. Februar 2014)

Hmm, ich hab ja "nur" einen Polo... Aber ohne Laufräder könnte es passen! Aber da muss ich auch erst noch ein bißchen an meiner Ausdauer feilen glaube ich. Nicht, dass ihr dann andauernd auf mich warten müsst


----------



## kathii71 (21. Februar 2014)

melanchen,kannst du ja überlegen,wir hetzen nicht durch den wald ,link zum bienenschmidt findest du weiter oben und wenn du zeit und lust hast bist du dabei,ganz unkompliziert  so wie frauen nunmal sind 
freu mich auf euch am sonntag!


----------



## Loewin1303 (22. Februar 2014)

Hallo Mädels 

eigentlich wollte ich morgen vormittag erst noch ins Sportstudio - aber das Wetter soll ja morgen schön werden, da kann ich dann auch darauf verzichten und fahre lieber mit Euch  

10 Uhr am Bienen-Schmidt .... ich bin dabei 

Wo gehts denn dann hin ? Auf Hermannsweg zur Bielefelder Sparrenburg ?

Egal .... ich fahr Euch einfach hinterher


----------



## Flummi_13 (22. Februar 2014)

Hallo Mädels!

Ich beobachte dieses Chat schon 'ne Weile und würde mich euch gerne mal anschließen. Weiß jedoch auch nicht genau ob ich mit meiner Kondition mithalten kann. Fahre jetzt seit einem Jahr jeden Samstag 3-4Stunden eher gemütlich. Die Jungs meinen es ist halt mehr Kondition erhalten statt aufbauen.
Auch bin ich, was trails betrifft noch etwas schmissig. Aber ich hoffe ich kann bei euch als Frauen noch etwas dazu lernen und meine Angst etwas weiter abbauen.
 Wäre also gerne morgen dabei. Wieviel km werden es wohl wie lange habt ihr so geplant?

LG Silvia aus Melle


----------



## ann_cooper (22. Februar 2014)

also, wegen mangelnder Kondition braucht ihr euch keine Gedanken zu machen

Langsamer als ich wird kaum eine unterwegs sein 

Ich bin mit Kathi letztes Mal so knapp 20 Km gefahren. Ich denke, das können wir morgen dann entscheiden, wie weit und woher.

Ab Bienenschmidt kann man gut zur Sparrenburg starten, sind dann insg. ca. 38 Km. Das wäre mir für morgen allerdings etwas weit, zumal dabei auch gut Höhenmeter zusammenkommen.


----------



## Loewin1303 (22. Februar 2014)

Können wir vielleicht auch 11 Uhr starten ? 

Ich wollte mit dem Rad anreisen - kommt noch einer aus Lage oder jemand, der dann über Lage fährt ?


----------



## kathii71 (22. Februar 2014)

oh wie fein .....wir bekommen eine mädesltruppe zusammen
bin einen teil der strecke heut gelaufen die wir vor 2 wochen gefahren sind,
ich sage euch unsere waschmaschinen werden sich freuen
also sehr matschlastig.....
@ silvia,aus melle hast du ja eine weite anreise.....und so schön trailig wie in hütte oder bad i burg ist es hier leider nicht,wenn du magst komm gern mit wir freuen uns!!!!km und strecke können wir dann schauen wenn wir alle beisammen haben machbar ist hier eine menge,leider oder zum glück(da auch ich in trails noch schissig bin)gibt es hier eher wenige....
@Loewin frag mal ann cooper..... 11 wäre sicher theoretisch machbar,setzt aber voraus das jeder nochmal hier rein schaut....

LG kathi


----------



## ann_cooper (22. Februar 2014)

kathii71 schrieb:


> oh wie fein .....wir bekommen eine mädesltruppe zusammen


 

11 Uhr passt bei mir auch

@Loewin1303: ich sende dir ne PN


----------



## Flummi_13 (22. Februar 2014)

Also morgen 11Uhr! Beim Bienen.....  Ich hoffe mein Navi findet es. Freu mich endlich mal 'ne Mädelsrunde. 
Habe mein dreckiges bike gleich im Auto gelassen. 

Bis morgen schönen Abend
Silvia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kathii71 (22. Februar 2014)

ok,11 uhr, silvia dein navi findet das denk ich,sonst gibst du hotel mügge in währentrup ein und ich sammel dich da ein  freu mich auf euch und eine schöne tour bei super wetter


----------



## Deleted298378 (23. Februar 2014)

Strahlender Sonnenschein und eine schöne Truppe und ausgerechnet heute habe ich keine Zeit  Aber beim nächsten Mal!!! Ich wünsche euch aber ganz ganz viel Spaß und bin gespannt was ihr nachher berichtet


----------



## Loewin1303 (23. Februar 2014)

Also ich bin jetzt glücklich und zufrieden zu Hause 

Das war eine schöne Tour und hat richtig Spaß gemacht - auch wenn ich mich erst daran gewöhnen muss, dass ich mit den dicken Reifen ruhig über Steine und Wurzeln fahren kann 

Vielen Dank an die anderen drei Mädels, dass ihr auf mich aufgepaßt habt 

Und ich hoffe, wir wiederholen das 


Bis dahin .... viele Grüße
Steffi


----------



## kathii71 (23. Februar 2014)

auch ich bin jetzt zuhause.....
steffi du hast dich wacker geschlagen für die erste tour über stock und stein  top,mehr kann frau da nicht sagen!!
silvia,ich hoffe du warst mit uns nicht unterfordert....
ann,hasenkanzel bitte nicht vergessen 
war eine tolle tour und ist sicher ausbaufähig....freu mich auf weitere mädelstouren,können auch gern mal woanders fahren wenn ihr mögt.

viele lieb grüße und einen schönen restsonntag
kathi


----------



## ann_cooper (23. Februar 2014)

hat richtig Spaß gemacht


----------



## 00helga (24. Februar 2014)

Hey Mädels, Schande über mich! Ich hab's total verpeilt  Aber schön zu hören dass ihr Spass hattet. Vielleicht krieg ich es ja mal beim nächsten Mal hin. *doing


----------



## Flummi_13 (25. Februar 2014)

Nabend Mädels,

hier auch mein Resümee zur Sonntagstour.
Es hat mir suuuper gut gefallen und sehr viel Spaß gemacht mit Euch!  Die Anreise aus Melle hat sich gelohnt. Bin auf Jedenfall wieder dabei!! Dieses Wochenende kann ich jedoch wie bereits angekündigt nicht. Von daher freue ich mich, wenn sich noch ein paar weitere, Bikeverrückte Mädels anschliessen, damit die Touren auch Regelmäßig statt finden können.

Also bis bald im Wald
Silvia


----------



## ann_cooper (27. Februar 2014)

so, nachdem wir am letzten Sonntag so einige Trails  um Oerlinghausen mitgenommen haben ... ist für den kommenden Sonntag eine Waldautobahn-Tour geplant

Start am Hasselbach-Stausee, Ziel: Hermann, Höhenmeter sammeln bei chilligem Tempo 

wer ist dabei?


----------



## kathii71 (28. Februar 2014)

bin dabei!! aber den ein oder anderen trail finden wir doch oder???wo finde ich den see?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonne310 (28. Februar 2014)

Cool, dass sich hier ein paar Mädels inzwischen gefunden haben.

Kathii, am Hermann geht direkt ein wunderschöner Trail runter. Da haben die Jungs was in den Wald gebaut. Dann lasst Euch den mal nicht entgehen...


----------



## kathii71 (28. Februar 2014)

hi sonne 
 am hermann nen trail,..... hört sich gut an für profis .... der bin ich leider noch nicht ,ich brauch die einsteigertrail variante
komm doch mit wenn du zeit und lust hast


----------



## Sonne310 (28. Februar 2014)

Ich kann leider nicht, schaffe mal wieder nur ne kurze kleine Runde wenn überhaupt. Hab kleine Kids zu Hause. Dabei versuch ich jetzt zweimal die Woche fürs 24-Stunden-Rennen zu trainieren...

Soooo fit bin ich bei den Trails auch noch nicht. Heftig sind die am Hermann aber nicht, da man die Drops oder Rampen umfahren kann. Hatte das auch schlimmer vermutet. Das schwierige für mich sind eher die steilen Kurven. Kannst ja nen Bein rausstellen oder notfalls schieben. Geht aber eigentlich. 

Ich vermute, Ann kennt sich dort als Lokal aus, ist doch ihr Revier. Ansonsten den Jungs mit Fullface folgen


----------



## kathii71 (28. Februar 2014)

die jungs mit fullface werden ihren spaß mit der bike oma haben,aber trails lernt frau nur wenn sie,sie fährt ....


----------



## ann_cooper (28. Februar 2014)

@kathii71: So., 10:00 Uhr?

Trail(s) am Hermann: kenne ich zum Teil, sind mir allerdings zu ruppig und teilweise zu steil ... leider

können wir aber ein andern Mal gerne runter und uns der ein oder anderen Herausforderung stellen


----------



## ann_cooper (28. Februar 2014)

kathii71 schrieb:


> bin dabei!! aber den ein oder anderen trail finden wir doch oder???wo finde ich den see?



hm, ja, ein Trail ist dabei

der See ist ggü. der Gaststätte "Zum Donoper Teich", Stoddartstr. 135  (Hellweg, Oerlinghauser, Stoddartstr. rechts abbiegen, Parkplatz nach dem See auf der linken Seite, wenn der voll ist, dann gibts ein Stück weiter noch einen auf der rechten Seite)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kathii71 (1. März 2014)

@ ann ,  10 uhr ist super,die gaststätte kenn ich der andere parkplatz ist der mit den winzigen schlaglöchern oder 
also ich bin dabei


----------



## ann_cooper (1. März 2014)

jau, da sind so kleine Schlaglöcher 

bis morgen, freu mich


----------



## Loewin1303 (1. März 2014)

Huhu Ihrs 

also wenn es nicht regnet, bin ich auch um 10 Uhr da


----------



## Flummi_13 (2. März 2014)

Morgen Mädels!

 Ich kann ja heute leider nicht!! Wünsche euch aber wieder eine schöne Tour!

Viele grüße 
Silvia


----------



## Loewin1303 (2. März 2014)

Das war wieder ein richtig schöner Sonntagvormittag 

Ann hat uns eine schöne Strecke geführt, den Herrmann haben wir besucht und am Bielstein waren wir auch  - zur Belohnung kam dann auch noch die Sonne raus  - alles in allem schön 


Hat Spaß gemacht mit Euch  

Bis bald wieder
viele Grüße Steffi


----------



## kathii71 (4. März 2014)

steffi,das kann ich nur bestätigen.....


----------



## Sonne310 (6. März 2014)

Wow, dann habt Ihr ja ordentlich Höhenmeter gemacht


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Juni 2014)

Moin Mädels,

auf eine Ladies-Runde durch den Teuto hätte ich auch mal Lust. Ein bisschen Quatschen, Erfahrungen austauschen und vielleicht doch noch den ein oder anderen bisher unbekannten Trail und neue Leute kennen lernen wäre nett. Frauen sind im MTB-Sport ja nach wie vor eine Minderheit. 
Ich sitze quasi zwischen BI und DT, bin aber bei Bedarf auch mobil. Die Ecke um die Velmerstot bietet ja z.B. auch ein paar schöne Trails. 

MfG Tine


----------



## Deleted298378 (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo Mädels,
ich bin auch mal wieder hier  Nach einer gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz langen Pause mit dem MTB und einigen Kilometern auf dem Rennrad bei denen ich immer mutiger geworden bin, habe ich es nun doch nochmal gewagt und hab mir das MTB geschnappt und bin am Dienstag damit gefahren. Allerdings mit 2 Veränderungen, die gut taten und auch richtig waren  Ich werde im Urlaub auf jeden Fall ein Fahrtechnik Kurs machen und wenn ich mich sicherere fühle, werde ich mich bestimmt mal bei euch anschließen, wenn ihr mich mitnehmt 

LG Melanie


----------



## kathii71 (23. Juni 2014)

hallo ihr 2 ,

wir haben eine feine mädelstruppe zusammenbekommen,waren schon einige male unterwegs und es hat immer riesigen spaß gemacht!
also ride on....

gruß kathi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saintbeni (5. Oktober 2015)

Hallo, hätte große Lust, ab und an mit einer Gruppe Mädels zu biken. Wohne in Oerlinghausen und fahre Tour/ All Mountain. In letzter Zeit bin ich oft allein unterwegs, da mein Freund wenig Zeit hat. Ich selbst hab allerdings auch meist nur am WE Zeit... Falls die o.a. Bikegruppe noch existiert würde ich freuen, wenn ich mich mal anschließen dürfte. Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Oktober 2015)

Moin,
im Prinzip existiert eine Mädelsgruppe und wir fahren auch regelmäßig. Leider bin ich wegen einer Claviculafraktur erstmal raus 
Ne Rippe hat es auch noch mit erwischt und vor November ist erstmal nix mit Biken.
Vom Wohnort und Fahrstil her würde es passen. Wenn du so lange warten kannst, können wir gerne mal zusammen fahren, wenn ich endlich wieder kann und darf.
MfG Tine


----------



## saintbeni (9. Oktober 2015)

Hey, freut mich, dass ich Rückmeldung bekommen habe. Klar, können wir gerne machen - melde Dich sobald Du wieder aufs Bike darfst. Der Rest Deiner Mädelstruppe darf sich aber auch schon gerne vorher melden... 
Ich selbst bin auch wegen einer Verletzung ziemlich lange ausgefallen und fahre erst wieder seit diesem Jahr Bike - kann Dein Dilemma also voll und ganz verstehen. Gute und schnelle Besserung!
Frauke


----------



## AEB2015 (21. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Mädels, 
mein Name ist Anna ich bin 27 und hätte auch Lust mitzumachen. Was fahrt ihr denn so und wann fahrt ihr. Ich bin jetzt grad wieder richtig eingestiegen und würde mich wirklich freuen mit euch fahren zu dürfen. 

Freue mich von euch zu hören.
Liebe Grüße
Anna


----------



## heuchler (22. Dezember 2015)

Ist Detmold Hiddesen interessant?
Meiner Holden wäre manchmal glaube ich viel daran gelegen auch Gleichgesinnte zu finden (Fully-Fahrerin).
Vielleicht bekommt man dies ja gemanaged?


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin auch endlich wieder fit und werde das tolle Wetter über die Feiertage bestimmt für die eine oder andere Tour im Teuto nutzen.
Grüße Tine


----------



## saintbeni (26. Dezember 2015)

Ich werde heute mal eine kleine Runde drehen. War allerdings die letzten Wochen ziemlich verschnupft und muss testen, ob ich genug Puste habe. Wenn ja, hätte ich die nächsten Tage auch Lust mit jemanden gemeinsam ne kleine Tour im Teuto zu machen.
Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## saintbeni (27. Dezember 2015)

OK, bis zu 2 Stunden geht. Bin für alles zu haben...


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Dezember 2015)

Moin zusammen,
für Dienstag ist eine kleine Tour geplant, ganz ruhiges Tempo,da nicht alle in Bestform sind Start ist wahrscheinlich im Raum Oerlinghausen / Währentrup, Zeit steht noch nicht fest. Wenn Interesse besteht, melde ich mich, wenn die Details geplant sind.
Grüße Tine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saintbeni (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Tine,
bin mit dabei. Meine Nr. hast Du noch?
Bis morgen,
Frauke


----------



## Nari84 (27. April 2016)

Hey Ladies,
ich komme auch aus OWL; besser gesagt aus Wiedenbrück und bin Anfängerin was das MTB fahren angeht. Bin bisher nur alleine in den Wäldern der Umgebung gefahren, macht aber auf Dauer nicht sonderlich viel Spaß! Ich will zwar immer mal in nen Bikepark oder in die Alpen, aber leider stehen mir da noch meine Eltern im weg, auch wenn ich 18 bin. Ich hab halt kein eigenes Auto. Auch wenn der letzte Eintrag länger her ist hab ich mal gedacht ich schreib mal was 
Grüße Alina


----------



## Jackstar (7. März 2017)

Hallo Mädels, 
Trefft ihr euch noch zum biken? Falls ja, ich hätte Interesse .Ich komme auch aus Owl und bin immer noch im Anfängerstadium was das biken betrifft .


----------



## Echinopsis (29. März 2017)

Hallo Jackstar,
wenn du Lust und Zeit hast, können wir am Wochenende mal ne Runde zusammen fahren. Du kommst aus Bielefeld? Das würde gut passen.
Angefangen haben wir ja alle mal.

Grüße Tine


----------



## Jackstar (29. März 2017)

Oh ja das hört sich gut an... Genau ich komme aus Bielefeld und du


----------



## Echinopsis (29. März 2017)

Ein kleines Stück weiter ins Lippische, Oerlinghausen. Wir könnten uns irgendwo dazwischen im Teuto treffen, z.B. am Eisernen Anton.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackstar (29. März 2017)

Ich bin da flexibel was das betrifft, der Anton als Treffpunkt hört sich gut an


----------

